# Killing Mold



## Cakes (Jan 2, 2007)

Recipes

*This one is best for plants that are budding:*

2 teaspoons vinegar (9.86 cc/ml)

1 quart of water (1 liter)

Spray it once every three days. If it is sprayed on more than once every three days, then the pistils will turn color but the plant will keep growing more pistils.

this cure kills mold by changing the pH on the surface of the plant

*This one is best for plants that are vegging:*

1/2 teaspoon baking soda, or 1 teaspoon for stubborn control
(2.464 cc/ml or twice that much for stubborn control)

1 quart of water (1 liter)

It can be applied every day but it will turn the pistils brown. The plant will keep growing more pistils though.

When the baking soda dries, it will leave some white residue (since baking soda is white), so watch out that one doesn't mistake the baking soda for mold when one is trying to see if the mold is dead.

It is good to wash the residue off of the plant between applications.

this cure kills by changing the pH of the plant surface too

*or one can try milk like this*:

1 part milk. use any kind, fresh or powdered; and the non-fats stink less. or one can use unpasteurized milk, or 'acidophilous' milk, or yogurt <they have more beneficial lactic acid floral elements so they work well.

9 parts water

Spray on once every 5-7 days for a total of three applications.

this cure kills by depositing predators and is especially good for powdery mildew on cucumbers

*semi-organic cures:*

"Neem" oil
use according to package directions
can kill beneficial bugs and pollute habitats

sulphur burns
can be smelly and so do not use unless harvest is at least 35 days away
take care not to set anything on fire
can kill beneficial bugs/worms and little animals/frogs/lizards


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice post I will keep this in mind.


----------

